# Visual Samples USC



## brandon segelke (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey guys, starting to worry because I submitted my reel, and not a short film. Do you know anyone who was accepted with a reel? Also feel free to post your submissions. Thanks

Here's mine:


----------

